# Would like to upgrade my TiVo series 2 DVR



## J-MAC12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey guys!!

I'm new to the forums and a noob about this but I would like to add a lot or storage space to my TiVo series 2 dvr that is the 80 hour one. I have been reading up about different options but I wanted to ask you guys because you guys know your stuff!! 

Adding a new hard drive... I would like to add a 1TB but I don't think my model can take one because those are SATA hard drives...so what kind should I get?

I have been reading about adding an external hard drive but I guess its only for the series 3 HD DVR...... which is stupid and not fair.. there are usb ports in the back of the series 2.


hope you guys can help out!!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You would need to use an internal PATA drive. It would be best to replace the drive that you have rather than add a drive. Drives cannot be added to the USB ports. See mfslive.org for tools to copy your drive.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Why can't you use something like Ghost to copy your old drive to a new one?

Ok, I've read other posts about the Tivo file system being different, but is it not possible to copy bit for bit and still work?


----------



## J-MAC12 (Jan 1, 2008)

wscannell said:


> You would need to use an internal PATA drive. It would be best to replace the drive that you have rather than add a drive. Drives cannot be added to the USB ports. See mfslive.org for tools to copy your drive.


I think I am just going to add a hard drive to my existing tivo drive using this kit http://www.weaknees.com/details2/as500t548.php did anybody try doing this to their series 2 tivos?? or buy anything from this website?? Looks like a great deal and easy to do.

What do you guys think??


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

I would really look into winmfs. It is really easy to use. If you have minor computer skills you can do it. Pick up a 500 gig or so for less that a bill and you are good to go on cost. Winmfs works on the series 3, I think it does on the old series 2 (confirm first). I have some computer skills and did it really easy two years ago. I would save the money if you can. Really if you have ever built a computer, you can do this, people here really help too.


----------



## J-MAC12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Deanq4 said:


> I would really look into winmfs. It is really easy to use. If you have minor computer skills you can do it. Pick up a 500 gig or so for less that a bill and you are good to go on cost. Winmfs works on the series 3, I think it does on the old series 2 (confirm first). I have some computer skills and did it really easy two years ago. I would save the money if you can. Really if you have ever built a computer, you can do this, people here really help too.


I would just do it myself but my computer has SATA hard drives and my tivo is the series 2 with the IDE hard drive. I have no way to connect it to my computer. So I figured that maybe just add another hard drive to the tivo drive. The kit comes with all the cables, bracket, more fans, and etc to add another hard drive as a slave drive. I would have 580gb to record. They say thats 200 Hours Best Quality. Thats pretty sweet.


----------



## J-MAC12 (Jan 1, 2008)

i just found this!!!

buy this for that slave drive "IDE drive"
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148133

and then buy this to put it all together
http://www.weaknees.com/tbpta5.php

I just want to add a slave drive to my tivo drive. Would this work?? any series 2 guys here?? with the great IDE hard drive..... I wish I had the SATA hard drive then I wouldn't have any problems then.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

Well you can do it via USB with a simple usb > IDE adapter.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156101
or even pick up an external enclose for later use 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817173016
then you could grab an extra drive for an external for yourself.

Or, grab a SATA > PATA adapter from e-bay. (No links sorry)

For the price that you are paying for your 750 gig drive, you can get 2 500 western dig's and have a 1 TB drive (talk about TV paradise!)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136110

You can change the AAM on that to make it quieter too. (VS the seagate)

That weeknees adapter is great, I have been running one with a 300 gig drive for about 2 years and works well. 115 hours of best quality tv.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

J-MAC12 said:


> i just found this!!!
> 
> buy this for that slave drive "IDE drive"
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148133
> ...


A very small number of Best Buy stores have the retail version f that drive for
$120. In fact, it was on sale last week for $97.50. I picked one up with a $5 off coupon for $92.50. Yes 92.50 for a 750g drive.

Installed it in a S2DT just for practice as I don't have it subbed. Seems a little less noisy than a 400G Seagate in my Toshiba. Might be so because there's less indexing and such going on because of no sub. If your Tivo is in
your bedroom, go for the 500G Westerns mentioned. They are quiet.


----------



## J-MAC12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Deanq4 said:


> Well you can do it via USB with a simple usb > IDE adapter.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156101
> or even pick up an external enclose for later use
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817173016
> ...


WOW!!! that does sound sweet... i think i'm sold.

i guess i have to do some reading on how to use mfslive and the setup.

thanks!!


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

hey, I looked closer, you may need two of the usb cables.

Here is a link to the winmfs
http://www.mfslive.org/winmfs/index.html
give it a shot, maybe try to find a friend with a PATA computer. Hell, a really old computer is not tough to find, really only needs to be a "WinXP sp2 or higher (will add more as tested), i586 or higher, 800 x 600 or higher graphics setting"

Good luck, let us know how things work out.


----------

